# Gero z berounske basty Progeny



## Nutellatte (Oct 16, 2021)

Anyone have experience with Gero progeny? What are they like?


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Good question! I'd like to know as well.


----------



## Alabi Stefan Olufemi (Sep 26, 2016)

Anyone? Would like to know too


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

A club member has a pup from Gero. Excellent pup and solid in everything. Nose like a bloodhound, happy, very in tune with and very handler attentive, excellent food drive. Bites very nice for a pup. Will not stop working unless you take him back to his kennel.Gorgeous to boot. Still young like 4mo but showing excellent potential.
Have to remember the dam has a major role in his genetics but it looks like Gero is producing very well. 









Janni Anilorak | Hundeprofil - Informationen und Daten – working-dog


Alle relevanten Informationen sowie Bilder, Videos und einen detaillierten Stammbaum zu Janni Anilorak findest du bei working-dog.



www.working-dog.com


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> A club member has a pup from Gero. Excellent pup and solid in everything. Nose like a bloodhound, happy, very in tune with and very handler attentive, excellent food drive. Bites very nice for a pup. Will not stop working unless you take him back to his kennel.Gorgeous to boot. Still young like 4mo but showing excellent potential.
> Have to remember the dam has a major role in his genetics but it looks like Gero is producing very well.
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a solid looking pup!


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

Any one have link to Gero’s pedigree page? That pup looks solid as a tank


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Sonny1984 said:


> Any one have link to Gero’s pedigree page? That pup looks solid as a tank








Gero z Berounske basty


Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Gero z Berounske basty




www.pedigreedatabase.com


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm assuming the pup was imported?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

EMH said:


> I'm assuming the pup was imported?


Yes. Most likely the way to get a Gero pup


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

What is Gero known for producing (good and bad) and what does he improve upon?


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

EMH said:


> What is Gero known for producing (good and bad) and what does he improve upon?


I don’t know the dog or his progeny except the one pup in my club. 
I hear he improves on everything but the female is just as important.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Just saw this on FB


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

Anyone interested in doing business with that particular semen purveyor can PM me for info on what kind of operator he is. I am happy to share knowledge with video and links from other shepherd enthusiast groups.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Red Bull ze Stribrneho kamene has been a dog i've been interested in for a while!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

EMH said:


> Red Bull ze Stribrneho kamene has been a dog i've been interested in for a while!


I know there has been some issue on AKC registration with his frozen as they do not have HIS DNA profile on file which their lab procesed....I do NOT know if that has been resolved. Red Bull unexpectedly passed a few months back. I would check with AKC to see if pups from either or both are elegible for registration prior to purchasing semen - which is risky way to breed anyway.....

Lee


----------



## GSD-IGP (9 mo ago)

Bearshandler said:


> Gero z Berounske basty
> 
> 
> Pedigree information about the German Shepherd Dog Gero z Berounske basty
> ...


Wow, his pedigree looks pretty impresive. His sire was FCI world champ, and there are multiple WUSV world champions in the lineage also. Are there any other progeny in the US?


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

GSD-IGP said:


> Wow, his pedigree looks pretty impresive. His sire was FCI world champ, and there are multiple WUSV world champions in the lineage also. Are there any other progeny in the US?


There’s definitely more progeny in the US. I don’t know the pedigree of one I saw.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Yes. Most likely the way to get a Gero pup


Looks like the breeder is planning a repeat breeding?








Zucht des Zwingers Anilorak: Gero z Berounske basty und Ellis Anilorak


Sieh dir auf working-dog alle Informationen der Zucht des Zwingers Anilorak: Gero z Berounske basty und Ellis Anilorak an.



www.working-dog.com


----------



## GSD-IGP (9 mo ago)

EMH said:


> Looks like the breeder is planning a repeat breeding?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh the temptation. I would love one of these pups


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

GSD-IGP said:


> oh the temptation. I would love one of these pups


Be careful what you wish for!


----------



## GSD-IGP (9 mo ago)

EMH said:


> Be careful what you wish for!


Why do you say that? Seems like a very nice pedigree what from my very amateur eyes can see?


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

GSD-IGP said:


> Why do you say that? Seems like a very nice pedigree what from my very amateur eyes can see?


It's the warning I give anyone who wants a dog lol. This has occurred a number of times with me whenever I'm training my dog in obedience at a local park or something. People see the heeling, downs, recalls, send outs, flashy obedience stuff and come up and say, "wow! how'd you get your dog to do that??? I want a dog like that! What kind of Shepherd is that? Never seen one like that!" I always just tell them, "be careful what you wish for!" because a high drive dog can be too much for many people. Everyone sees the end product and thinks, "wow! I want a dog just like that!" without going through the multi year process it took to get at that end result.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

EMH said:


> It's the warning I give anyone who wants a dog lol. This has occurred a number of times with me whenever I'm training my dog in obedience at a local park or something. People see the heeling, downs, recalls, send outs, flashy obedience stuff and come up and say, "wow! how'd you get your dog to do that??? I want a dog like that! What kind of Shepherd is that? Never seen one like that!" I always just tell them, "be careful what you wish for!" because a high drive dog can be too much for many people. Everyone sees the end product and thinks, "wow! I want a dog just like that!" without going through the multi year process it took to get at that end result.


omg...YES! 

"I wish my dog did that!"
You wish your dog laid down on command?
"Yes! My dog runs away and doesn't come back!"


----------



## GSD-IGP (9 mo ago)

EMH said:


> It's the warning I give anyone who wants a dog lol. This has occurred a number of times with me whenever I'm training my dog in obedience at a local park or something. People see the heeling, downs, recalls, send outs, flashy obedience stuff and come up and say, "wow! how'd you get your dog to do that??? I want a dog like that! What kind of Shepherd is that? Never seen one like that!" I always just tell them, "be careful what you wish for!" because a high drive dog can be too much for many people. Everyone sees the end product and thinks, "wow! I want a dog just like that!" without going through the multi year process it took to get at that end result.


AH fair enough. I have been looking for another IGP prospect and that is why I was intigued. I am definetly [painfully] aware of the dedication required.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

GSD-IGP said:


> AH fair enough. I have been looking for another IGP prospect and that is why I was intigued. I am definetly [painfully] aware of the dedication required.


If your interested in Gero progeny, it looks like there’s quite a few breedings happening in the US. You can check Working dog for them.


----------



## GSD-IGP (9 mo ago)

Bearshandler said:


> If your interested in Gero progeny, it looks like there’s quite a few breedings happening in the US. You can check Working dog for them.


That is good to know. I will look them up.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

GSD-IGP said:


> That is good to know. I will look them up.


Make sure you look just as hard at the females he was bred with.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

GSD-IGP said:


> That is good to know. I will look them up.


Carina Wagner has an upcoming littler with Gero:









Zucht des Zwingers vom tapferen Krieger: Gero z Berounske basty und Orra Bett Silver


Sieh dir auf working-dog alle Informationen der Zucht des Zwingers vom tapferen Krieger: Gero z Berounske basty und Orra Bett Silver an.



www.working-dog.com





Not sure if it's a confirmed pregnancy or not though.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Here's a Gero son in the US that looks good:



https://en.working-dog.com/dogs-details/6885938/Airick-Wiki-Isabela


----------

